# Digital Cameras



## Theogenes (Nov 29, 2007)

What are some good digital cameras for between 200-300 dollars??? Are the big names better? (Like Nikon, Canon, Sony)
TIA
Jim


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 29, 2007)

I just bought the Canon S5 IS for my wife. It is a real good one that goes for about $350-400.

If you really want detailed information, check out Digital Photography Review. They review all the cameras, tell their good and bad points, have detailed graphs, and give approximate prices.


----------



## buddy (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a Kodak Z812 IS that I got not very long ago. I think it takes good pictures. Here are some pictures I took at the Zoo HERE. HERE is the link to the Kodak web site for the Z812.

Buddy


----------



## Gryphonette (Nov 29, 2007)

I've got a Canon S3 of which I'm fond. ;^)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Nov 29, 2007)

Panasonic 12x zooms are nice. I have the older model Panasonic FZ5 and have quite enjoyed it. Before I bought a camera I read reviews at Steve's and Dpreview. That will be a great help to you in deciding on the best camera for your budget. 

Best wishes!

Beth


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 29, 2007)

I have an old 3 mega pixel Sony camera that does quite well. One criteria that I considered is that it uses AA re-chargable batteries. That way if the batteries go dead, new batteries can be found at any corner store.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 29, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> I have an old 3 mega pixel Sony camera that does quite well. One criteria that I considered is that it uses AA re-chargable batteries. That way if the batteries go dead, new batteries can be found at any corner store.



Recommend buying two sets of rechargeable batteries so you don't have to keep buying new ones and you always have some ready.


----------

